# Ungebetener Gast



## Eva-Maria (18. März 2010)

Heute wurde der Graben hinter unserem Grundstück ausgekoffert, war ordentlich zugemullert, die Gemeinde sah Handlungsbedarf.
Dabei hat man einen Bisam aufgescheucht, der sich wohl häuslich eingerichtet hatte....
Unsere Mädels kriegten spitz, daß er im Graben rumschwamm und gaben Alarm.
India versuchte den 1,50 m Zaun zu überwinden, wollte sich den Burschen wohl schnappen.
DEM wurde es dann zu ungemütlich und er machte sich sprichwörtlich vom Acker....
Ich hoffe, er bleibt weg, auf SOLCHE Untermieter lege ich keinen Wert,
Eva-Maria


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. März 2010)

*AW: Ungebetener Gast*

Hi Eva-Maria,

wenn so ein Viech doch mal vorbeikommt:

Sumpfbieber (Nutria) kann man nach Art von Kaninchen zubereiten

MfG Frank


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. März 2010)

*AW: Ungebetener Gast*

Hallo Frank,
es war eindeutig ein Bisam, kein Nutria!
Nutria haben durchaus Katzengröße.... und anlegen möcht' ich mich mit einem solchen Tierchen auch nicht!
Wenn es mal soweit ist, daß ich Nutria  nach "Kaninchenart" zubereiten muß, werde ich..... mir wohl Gedanken darüber machen müssen, daß etwas total aus'm Ruder gelaufen ist 
LG
Eva-Maria


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. März 2010)

*AW: Ungebetener Gast*

Hi Eva-Maria,

na wenn das Viech nur bis normale Rattengröße hatte wars eventuell auch ne  Schermaus (Wasserratte). Die können aber auch sehr gut beißen. Vor ein paar jahren hatte mal der Hund meiner Schwester eine Schermaus im Bach gepackt. Da er sie nur hinten erwischte hatte sie ihn ein ganz schönes Loch in die Schnauze gezwickt

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (19. März 2010)

*AW: Ungebetener Gast*



> Woran erkennt man einen Bisam? Und wie unterscheidet man ihn von anderen im Wasser lebenden Nagetieren wie z.B. einem Nutria oder einem Biber? Mit 35 cm Kopf-Rumpf-Länge sind Bisams die kleinsten der drei Nager. Ihr Schwanz ist weder breit und flach wie die Biberkelle noch „normal“ rund wie ein Nutria-Schwanz, sondern seitlich zusammengedrückt. Er wird beim Schwimmen nach rechts und links bewegt und dient als Antriebs- und Steuerorgan. Auch die Bisamfährte zeigt einen deutlichen Unterschied: Bisams haben – im Gegensatz zu Nutrias und Bibern – keine sichtbaren Schwimmhäute zwischen den Zehen des hinteren Fußes. Aber ihre Zehenränder sind mit einem Saum aus steifen Haaren, sog. Schwimmborsten, besetzt. Diese vergrößern die Fußfläche – das erschwert das Einsinken im Schlamm und verstärkt den Antrieb beim Paddeln.



Quelle

Hallo Eva-Maria, hallo Frank

ich denke, den Schwanz kann man auf dem Foto (im Gegensatz zu den Füßen ) deutlich erkennen. 

Sorry Frank, auch wenn Du heut Geburtstag hast : Ich plädiere für Bisam.


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. März 2010)

*AW: Ungebetener Gast*

Ach daher weht der Wind, lieber Frank!
DU wolltest zu einem "besonderen Geburtstags-Schmaus" eingeladen werden??
Leider, leider muß ich Dich enttäuschen - gratuliere Dir aber ganz herzlich zu Deinem heutigen Ehrentag!
HAPPY  BIRTHDAY (auch wenn's eigentlich nicht hierher gehört)
Eva-Maria


----------



## Casybay (19. März 2010)

*AW: Ungebetener Gast*

@Frank,
was heißt da nach Art von Kaninchen zubereiten.
Bin leidenschaftliche Kaninchenliebhaberin, wie wärs mal mit Katze oder Hund im Topf!!
Bisams sind davon ab sehr schöne Tiere.
Tun die jemanden was?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. März 2010)

*AW: Ungebetener Gast*



Casybay schrieb:


> @Frank,
> 
> Tun die jemanden was?




als hauptsächliche __ Pflanzenfresser eigentlich nur der Teichbepflanzung

@Blumenelse: den Schwanz kann ich zwar auch erkennen, aber ob der nun seitlich abgeplattet, rund oder platt ist seh ich leider nicht (liegt wohl am alterbedingten Materialverschleiß der Augen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. März 2010)

*AW: Ungebetener Gast*

Wie Frank schon schreibt, sind Bisam primär __ Pflanzenfresser.
Neben der Tatsache, daß ich ungern erleben würde, wie sich meine Hunde draufstürzen, wäre ich wohl mehr als ungehalten, wenn sich das Tier über meine Teichpflanzen hermachen würde!
Der Graben hinter'm Grundstück wurde ordentlich ausgekoffert, da sind jetzt nicht mehr wirklich viele Pflanzen drin.
Momentan ist der Wasserstand auch sehr niedrig, max. 10 cm - also mit großartig schwimmen oder gar verstecken ist da auch nichts mehr zu wollen.
Ich HOFFE inständig, daß sich der Bisam (und womöglich weitere Familienmitglieder) flugs an die 200 m entfernte Luhe verzogen hat... da ist es sowieso viiieeeeellllll schöner für den Nager!


----------



## simon (20. März 2010)

*AW: Ungebetener Gast*

servus
sonen bisam im teich hat aber auch nich jeder nä eva
ich hab gelesen das die vorallem sonnensegelbeschattete teiche mögen(sfg)
frohes neues teichjahr wünsch ich euch
gruss simon


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. März 2010)

*AW: Ungebetener Gast*

Elender Mist - der Nager ist zurückgekehrt.
Gestern, am späten Abend, hat Harald ihn wieder im Graben gesehen....
Wie bereits von uns vermutet, hat er seinen Bau wohl in der Grabenböschung angelegt.
Ein ordentlicher Brombeerstrauch verdeckt den Eingang, der Bau scheint unter den Wurzeln einer ca. 40-jährigen __ Birke zu liegen, oberhalb des Wasserspiegels.
Frage: wie werden wir ihn/sie los?
Ausgraben geht wohl eher nicht, irgendwelche Art von Chemikalie dürfte verboten sein, da es in den Graben gespült würde....
Hat jemand evtl. eine bereits bewährte Idee, wie wir vorgehen könnten?


----------



## paper (29. März 2010)

*AW: Ungebetener Gast*

Hallo Eva,

Hier ein Link:
http://www.gartengemeinschaft.de/schaedlinge/bisamratte-im-naturteich.htm


----------



## Christine (29. März 2010)

*AW: Ungebetener Gast*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

die Frage wäre doch erstmal, wenn er nicht in Deinem Garten rumrandaliert, ob Du da am Graben überhaupt tätig werden darfst... - denn wenn die Gemeinde den Graben geputzt hat, ist es ja wohl Gemeindegrund und damit sind die dafür zuständig, an wen sie "vermieten" und an wen nicht.

Und mit Deinen beiden vierbeinigen Hausgenossinnen dürfte Euer Grundstück doch eigentlich vor ihm sicher sein, oder?

Ansonsten hilft noch Lärm. Wie wäre es mit einem TT bei Dir am Teich


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. März 2010)

*AW: Ungebetener Gast*

Hallo Melitta,
vielen Dank für den link.

Hi Else,
habe heute vormittag mit der Gemeinde telefoniert - man sieht sich dort nicht in der Verantwortung.
Soeben mit dem Landkreis telefoniert, dort gibt es einen amtlich bestallten Schädlingsbekämpfer. Den Herrn erreiche ich morgen vormittag.
Melitta's link beinhaltet eine ganze Reihe meiner Befürchtungen.... ich möchte schon, daß der Nager von hier verschwindet.
Unsere Hunde hatten ihn ja schon einmal über die Wiese gescheucht... mit ihrem Gebell. Scheint ihn aber nicht gestört zu haben, denn gestern abend war er ja zurückgekehrt.
Neben den Befürchtungen für unseren Teich... wir haben reichlich Kleinkinder in der Nachbarschaft. Die vom Bisam möglichen, übertragenen Krankheiten sind auch nicht wirklich lustig.
Mal schauen, was der Schädlingsbekämpfer morgen dazu sagt,
lG


----------



## Annett (29. März 2010)

*AW: Ungebetener Gast*

Hallo Eva-Maria.

Wenn Du keine freiliegenden Steilufer hast (diese landen sie zum Graben ein), sollte Dein Teich eigentlich sicher sein: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2114


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. März 2010)

*AW: Ungebetener Gast*

Hallo Annett,
ich schlucke gerade 3x trocken.... den thread gelesen... 13 Bisams gefangen... H Ö Ö L F F E E!!!!!
Ich hoffe inständig, daß wir nicht so viele Nager im Graben haben!
Durch das Auskoffern hat der Graben vielleicht mal gerade 10 cm Wasser derzeit und ist blitzesauber, kein Bewuchs gar nix... im Graben... und trotzdem ist er/sie zurückgekommen.
Mir schwant nix Gutes...


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. März 2010)

*AW: Ungebetener Gast*

So, wieder was dazu gelernt 
http://www.lwk-niedersachsen.de/index.cfm/portal/betriebumwelt/nav/462/article/5638.html
Termin für nächste Woche ist vereinbart.


----------



## laolamia (30. März 2010)

*AW: Ungebetener Gast*

das ist deutschland


----------

